# Tiger Oak



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

A member joined a few months ago asking for ID of what he thought was tiger maple. I said it was "Tiger oak" and may just be a faux finish painted on because I have seen that. I have also seen real tiger oak in the many pieces I have refinished over the years. (turned out it was fake and sanding took it right off)

Here is one I got dropped off at the shop last night. I hit the top real quick with some goop and a cabinet scraper to see how bad the black stains were. It is just a veneer, but the veneer is 1/4" so I have room to work.

I have my work cut out for me here. I am going to even get the machine running like new (and polished up) It works and the belt is still intact, but a small box of parts came with it :huh:. Make some missing wood pieces blah blah and strip and refinish the whole thing.

I don't do much resto/refinish anymore. I used to do tons "on the side" when I had a real job years ago as a plumber. I enjoy the work, but the pay is not that great (locally anyway). I only do this work on pieces I personally want to see restored or special customers. These people are special customers and we have a weird relationship. In the ladies spare time she hunts for antiques and drags them in here (most are in pieces, much worse than this sewing cabinet). In my spare time I work on them. In her husbands spare time he brings me hay wagons full of free logs off their property :icon_smile:. He is a farmer and big land owner, we have became friends through the first job I did for his wife years ago. He has brought me some beautiful logs.

So anyway. I thought of the post from a few months ago and thought I would show this very good example of "Tiger oak"


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks like it is gonna clean up real nice.

Gerry


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Nice... And will be a beautiful restoration.

Is that cabinet original or was it added or can you tell? I don't know that I've seen one like that. My sister has my grandmother's tredle sewing machine, but it is bare from the top down with the exception of a couple of drawers.

I gotta get new neighbors / friends... :blink:


----------

